# Picture log - my first beef brisket on WSM (with your help)



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Looks like your off to a great start crusing! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 12, 2005)

That flat looks mighty good!  You are off to a good start! =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising, I'd check your pit temp in about 1/2 hr just to make sure it hasn't dropped, or stopped climbing too much.  Once you know it's stable, then leave it alone.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah getting stable is the only work involved, once you have it staying where you want it, it will ride that way for hours!  Just relax after you get there!  Make some tater salad!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

everything is good so far.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

My first couple of cooks on my WSM, I thought something was wrong. That temp held so steady that I thought I was doing something wrong. Well now I know!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising,

It looks good.  I'd put a heavier coating of rub on the brisket next time.  It'll help with bark formation which will protect it from the heat.

Also I'd put the meat on after the temp stabilizes at 225 or so.  What are you using for smoke?


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> It is sitting right around 225 right now. I just adjusted the vents just a drop shut from where they were so hopefully it will sit at this temp.
> 
> The meat is already at 115 (it's been about 50 minutes since I started).  [-o<



Meat temp will stop rising (fast) soon.  Then it will crawl along.  Then you'll think it is going too slow.  It could drive a man to drink.
And does.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll dring to that! =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

You can close the top some if you need to.  But try not to go past 1/2 closed.  Not that far if you don't have to.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Well the temp was still rising and at 229 I closed 2 of the 3 vents. I didn't want it over 230 since it is such a small flat and I haven't enough rub for a protective bark.
> 
> It is sitting at 229/230 right now. Meet temp is 126. Crossing my fingers  :razz:
> 
> Hopefully the temp will stick where it is now for another hour. If not, I'll close the 3rd vent but still leave the top open.  Any suggestions if the temp inches to the 240 mark after half more hour?



Close all the bottom vents down.  If temps keep rising start closing top vents partially, but never fully.  The temps will stabilize.  I always start with the bottom vents closed.  If you get too much air down there, you'll accelerate the firing up of the unlit coals which will raise the temps.  When the temps start dropping below the desired range, which they won't during this cook, start opening the bottom vents slightly.  It's fun, just experiment
a little.  Your the best judge.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes it always happens. Can be anywhere from 140 -170


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

The plateau should happen, especially if you get the temps stabilized but it's different with every brisket.  Most of the briskets I've cooked are in the 10+#
range and have tended to plateau in the high 150's to mid 160's.  You might want to spritz it with some apple juice if it plateaus to keep the outside from drying.  Regardless I'd wrap it in foil when it gets to those temps.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

This cook, mine was right at 150*.  Been there a long time now.  Brisket is finally moving to 159*, butt is still at 154*.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Paul Kirk said on one his BBQ tapes that the most important thing to good BBQ is consistent temps.  He stressed trying to keep your temps within a 5 degree range.  So pick a temp.  If it's 225 try to keep within 5 degrees of that temp. If it dips below 220 or above 230 adjust vents accordingly.  Sounds like your getting the hang of it though.  Just make your adjustments sooner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Crusing, just remember that with the bottom vents, a little adjustment can go a long way. Give all adjustments some time to stabilize, not just  3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds like you have a pretty good plan going.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Looks good Cruising.  I think you'll have a tasty brisket there.  When it gets to 180-185 pull it from the WSM and let it rest a couple of hours.  That's the hardest part of the cook, the waiting, but it will give the meat a chance to rise to 190-195 without overcooking and the juices to redistribute throughout the meat.  Most competitions want 1/4" slices but cut it any thickness you like.  For sandwiches I like it thinner.

Another piece of equipment you might want to consider getting is a foodsaver.  Will allow you to vaccum pack your leftovers.  Keeps fresh indefinitely if frozen.  No air, no freezer burn.  Then drop the bag into a pot of boiling water, cook for a few minutes and when you cut the bag open it will smell just like the day you cooked it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd foil it now.  Spritz it and add a little juice before you wrap. Cook to 185 internal temp and pull from smoker.

If you don't foil, definitely spritz each hour.  Without a bark, you'll need to keep it moist.  Definitely foil when you pull brisket from smoker.  Wrap in towel.  Put it in cooler.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

You did great Cruising.  Got a very nice smoke ring too.  Looks moist.

For the small brisket you had, I think you had great results.  Next time try a whole packer brisket 10-13 lbs.  Get yourself some Texas BBQ rub too.  It'll be great and so moist that the juices will be oozing out of it when you slice it.

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising,

It's possible you didn't let it rest long enough? I'd of gone at least 2 and possibly three hours of rest but I know that's hard to do.  Was there much juice in the foil when you opened it?

Congratulations again, you just cooked the hardest piece of meat to master.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 12, 2005)

Try a local butcher. You might be surprised by the prices.  You're right Sam's doesn't carry them (at least here anyway).  We have a meat distribution company that sells primarily to restaurants and also serves the general public.  I can get a choice grade of brisket there for a little bit over $2 lb.
Grocery stores can get you a whole brisket on special order but there prices are generally double what I quoted.  Check the yellow pages and see what you can come up with.  If there are any places in town that sell corned beef you might want to check with them as to where the get there meat locally.  After all corned beef starts out as a brisket.

Good luck!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Crusing, try your local supermarkets meat department. Ask the butcher there. At mine they have the whole packers and cut them up them selfs into the smaller flats. I picked 1 up 3 weeks ago, the butcher was putting the smaller flats in the display case and I asked her if she had any whole briskets. She said I didn't want one with all the fat and I had to assure her that I did. I picked it up for $2.50 per pound, a little pricing but a beauty! I just pulled it out of the freezer and put it into the refridg. to cook for next Saturday!


----------

